# algernontrust.org.uk seek urgent homes for cat/kittens



## algernontrust (Sep 17, 2011)

algernontrust.org.uk has over 70 cats and kittens looking for forever homes, if you are looking for a cat or kitten please consider one of ours!

We offer home checks to people from all walks of life including famlies with young children, who can offer a for-ever home with love and kindness to our animal urgently needing adoption.

If there is anyone with a quiet home willing to look after a golden oldie cat to give them a blissful last year(s) of life the trust will fund vet bills* related to old age.

*PLease note this doesn't include annual vacinations, flee and wormer treatments!

Please email further information about yourself/family and what you are looking for to:

[email protected] or [email protected]


----------

